# Calabria



## sheila b

I have the opportunity to retire to an apartment in Scalea/Calabria - are there any expats out there from the United States that are reading this? I am an ESL teacher and I am ready for an overseas adventure/retirement (I have been to italy numerous times, so it is not a new country for me). Any advice, words of wisdom, any neighbors logging in here?

Would love to hear from you...


----------



## maryann

*reply: Calabria*



sheila b said:


> I have the opportunity to retire to an apartment in Scalea/Calabria - are there any expats out there from the United States that are reading this? I am an ESL teacher and I am ready for an overseas adventure/retirement (I have been to italy numerous times, so it is not a new country for me). Any advice, words of wisdom, any neighbors logging in here?
> 
> Would love to hear from you...


Hi, Sheila, I am a grade 7 junior high mathematics teacher from NY State int he U.S? Where are you from? We hope to live permanently within 3 to 5 years maximum-my hubby and I. I am of Italian heritage and I have a yearning to go there. We have been there 3 times since 2003. We are visiting Calabria for the first time this summer, for 2 weeks, going down one coast and up the other. I am encountering a lot of British people who do not live there. They buy holiday homes. Go to Trip Advisor and seek out pizzsa. She was born there, lives here, and said that Calabria is more for just getting away. It was not the impression I was getting, because I have encountered people buying for good. Some have said they did not like Scalea. The Italian substitute at our school is from there, his birthplace. We are spending a little while there. I am not sure what I should be doing at this time. So, do you think renting first is best? It seems like such a project; then starting again and finding a home to buy and moving. Well, food for thought, but I do hear it is gorgeous. I just don't want to live on a high hill and have a long curvy road to go down. So many mountains, which I love, but living on one with the driving, well...(We stayed in Agerola for 5 days last summer, whew, half hour down the mtn!)
ok, love to hear from you.
MaryAnn


----------

